# Ibanez RG 7321 vs 7421/7621



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm in the market for a fixed bridge Ibanez 7. I have a 7620 and 1077XL already and love 'em both, but the Floyd's make it a real PITA to mess with alternate tunings and whatnot.

The 7621's and early 7421's are MIJ and cheap enough used, but that new flame maple burst on the 7321 looks sweet:







Other than the 7321's stock pickups being crap, is there a big difference in build quality between the 7321 and 7621?

Thanks,
A77


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't say I know on a super technical level. I'd imagine if you get down under the finish, the quality of the lumber is a bit different. For my, the biggest difference was the QC and build quality overall. I've encountered far less dead-spots and ill-secured frets on the 7420s/7620s I've played, compared to the 7321's I've played (like, 5-to-1).

Stock Ibby pickups are kinda always crap, but the 7321's are particularly notable for the crapishness. You already knew that, though.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 1, 2009)

i have a 7421,7321,and 7621. the frets on my 7321 or aweful! the neck itself feels good but the binding is also aweful! frets hang out of the binding, binding hanging off the neck ( i have fixed most of the problems with a dremmel,sandpaper, and steel wool) i had to resolder all connections due to shoddy solder work stok, oh did i mention for some reason it goes out of tune when not in use, it goes SHARP?


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 1, 2009)

7321's are decent but their MIJ predecessors are much better IMO.


----------



## Harry (Jun 1, 2009)

When I pick up my RG 7421, without plugging it in or even playing it, I can feel the difference in quality compared to the RG 7321. It's just something I kinda feel when I pick up a guitar, you feel how solid an instrument it. That said, there are many that feel the RG 1527 is another step up again in quality.

Sure enough, for what it is the RG 7321 has good playability if you pick up a good example, but I've yet to play one that just played really great like my RG 7421.
To be fair this might be partly attributed to the thinner (and IMO better shaped neck) and flatter fretboard radius and I'm extremely picking about fretboard radius and how it affects the way I play, for others it's perhaps less of an issue.
Pickups wise, I find the RG 7321 stock pickups to be practically useless for any high gain situation whereas while the ones on the RG 7421 aren't great, you can at least live with them for a little while I suppose.

Lastly, if someone much prefers the neck profile of the RG 7321 over the RG 74/621, go for it. Get it refretted by a good luthier and perhaps re radius the fretboard and you'll have an instrument with great fretwork and playability with your desired neck profile to boot.


----------



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys - in doing a little more searching around it seems most everyone says the 7621/7421's smoke the 7321's in build quality, especially the necks. I don't know if I want to take a chance on the 7321FM, despite the sweet finish.

I *love* the neck on my 7620, feels very close to the Universes I've played. 

Pickups are irrelevant, as blackouts are going in as soon as I score one anyway


----------



## jymellis (Jun 1, 2009)

keep this in mind thoug dude. with a lower build quality they are hit and miss to wheather you will get a good one or not! so you may just hit the jackpot and get a good one! i suggest tryin one at your LMS and if it feels good buy it!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awake77 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys - in doing a little more searching around it seems most everyone says the 7621/7421's smoke the 7321's in build quality, especially the necks. I don't know if I want to take a chance on the 7321FM, despite the sweet finish.
> 
> I *love* the neck on my 7620, feels very close to the Universes I've played.
> 
> Pickups are irrelevant, as blackouts are going in as soon as I score one anyway



I agree with all the guys here,but however, I just got myself a 7321 recently,
the defects that I got was only the binding.That being said though,maybe I was LUCKY that my LMS had a few example of 7321 fo me to pick up the best one.I had an SD Blackout in the brigde 3 days ago,and it sounds amazing.Ibby's stock pickpus are always shite!!! So stick with your plans!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Leave RG7321s well alone. I've seen (and played) the timber... it's horrible, really really horrible. Even with a BK Miracle Man bridge pup, it sounded muddy and flat. Not good.


----------



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Leave RG7321s well alone. I've seen (and played) the timber... it's horrible, really really horrible. Even with a BK Miracle Man bridge pup, it sounded muddy and flat. Not good.



I wish I would have started this thread a week ago! I let a sweet 7421 and 7621 pass me by on Ebay while I was thinking about that 7321FM! 

setsuna and jymelis have a good point though -with the MII stuff it's possible you *might* get a quality instrument. If I can find one cheap enough maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

This is blatant deviation from the topic, but have you ever considered ordering something from the likes of this guy...?

Home Page

You can pick your specs, so long as they're "Ibanez" based specs.


----------



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> This is blatant deviation from the topic, but have you ever considered ordering something from the likes of this guy...?
> 
> Home Page
> 
> You can pick your specs, so long as they're "Ibanez" based specs.



Cool site! A little out of my budget though...I'm in the $300 - $400 price range. Just want a solid fixed bridge Ibanez 7 to bang around on.

(although the thought of a reverse headstock neck w/ebony fretboard is certainly appealing!!)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Ah well, if your budget is that...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd go for the 7421/7621. I had a 7420 and it felt much more solid than my friend's 7321, and he had a really nice one.

If you decide to go with the newer 7321 just make sure you play the one you buy or the place has a return policy. The good ones are really good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd get a used 7621 or 7421. If you really want a laminated sheet of maple, you could get one added for easy enough, and still have the better guitar.


----------



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'd go for the 7421/7621. I had a 7420 and it felt much more solid than my friend's 7321, and he had a really nice one.
> 
> If you decide to go with the newer 7321 just make sure you play the one you buy or the place has a return policy. The good ones are really good.



Would blocking the trem on a 7620 be an option for easy retunability? I've never tried blocking my floyds and dont intend to on my current guitars...but it seems 7420/7620's pop up more frequently than their fixed bridge counterparts.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd go for the 7621. In fact, I'd go for MY RG7621 that is listed in the classifieds right now.

Reasons:
1. The 7621 has a larger fretboard radius, and the Wizard 7 neck profile.
2. The quality of the basswood (that is NOT an oxymoron) is better with the RG7621
3. 7621 comes with real Dimarzio's. I know the New 7's aren't everyone's cup of tea, but they are much better than the Ibanez brand pickups.
4. The fretwork is much nicer than most 7321's


----------



## Awake77 (Jun 1, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> I'd go for the 7621. In fact, I'd go for MY RG7621 that is listed in the classifieds right now.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. The 7621 has a larger fretboard radius, and the Wizard 7 neck profile.
> ...



PM'd!

Hey what about the Apex 2? They seem to go for about the same price used...






I dig the green, but they're made in the same factory as the 7321, right? Do they have the same quality issues?


----------



## Ilenia (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys i would like to use this topic for asking:

and 7321 VS new 7421 (made in korea)?
is it still much better the 7421, c'ause the 7321 is ugly?


----------



## park0496 (Aug 5, 2015)

They're probably the same quality, not great...


----------

